# Outlook Express6 Datenbank importieren ?



## JoelH (4. November 2002)

Gibts ein Tool mit dem ich Outlook Express 6 Datenbanken ( .dbx ) importiernen kann ? kmail macht nur bis OE5 mit , Evolution gar nur bis OE4 . Oder gibt es sonst einen Trick ? Über ein Drittformat oder so ?


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (4. November 2002)

*hmmm* Schonmal mit mozilla probiert? Da gibt es eine Import-Funktion für Outlook und die sollte meines Wissens nach auch funktionieren. Selber hab ich es noch nicht ausporbiert weil ich schon lange kein Outlook mehr benutz .


----------



## JoelH (4. November 2002)

*hmm,*

mal probieren, ich war so clever und hab Mozilla ohne Mail installiert


----------

